# Command line ftp?



## Mac Osxtopus (Aug 26, 2002)

Was wondering if i could use ftp in terminal to upload files to my web space? I don't want to pay for fetch if windows can ftp via internet explorer, so could you tell me how to use ftp via terminal or a free ftp app i could use?


----------



## profx (Aug 26, 2002)

yep easy as

% ftp  user@host.com
it will ask you for your password

ftp> put <drag the file you want to upload to the terminal> <type the place and name of the file you want to store it>


for example to put a file named test.txt that is on your desktop into the root directory of the ftp server and rename it to temp.txt type

ftp <<user>>@<<domain.com>>
<<pass>>
put /Users/<<user>>/Desktop/test.txt /temp.txt

it should give a little read out of its progress when you push return

for more info type "man ftp" at the unix promt


----------



## TBoNe (Aug 26, 2002)

If you have multiple files in a directory to download/upload use mget or mput (m stands for multiple). 

example:    mput *.jpg

   This will upload all the jpeg image files from the current local directory to the current directory on the server. 

Be sure to use the "prompt" command before using this so you won't be asked if you want to upload each file.

As the previous post said read the man pages "man ftp"
If you are already ftp'd into a server type "help" for a list of available commands.

Good luck!


----------



## hazmat (Aug 26, 2002)

Besides the info you have gotten here, I would highly recommend downloading the ncftp client.  MUCH better and enhanced command line ftp client, and it's free and open source.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Besides the info you have gotten here, I would highly recommend downloading the ncftp client.  MUCH better and enhanced command line ftp client, and it's free and open source. *



and to simplify things, download the package:
ftp://ftp.ncftp.com/ncftp/binaries/

the ftp program "ftp" is the biggest piece of garbage.... apple shouldn't ship OSX with it, the just just alias "ftp" to "ncftp"


----------



## hazmat (Aug 27, 2002)

I just wish ncftp had a version to use ssl, or sftp had more of an ncftp-like interface.  I even use ncftp under win32!


----------

